Ash HN: how would you design a society that focused on wage growth - sharemywin
======
tmaly
In theory, I think you would have to have a stable currency, something like a
gold standard. This would prevent your money from losing value due to
inflation/printing. Then with a fixed stable currency, your purchasing power (
like wage growth in a sense ) would increase as innovations happened.

